# Brather's I Need Help!

## Rasputin

 :Exclamation:  Кто нибуть подскажите плиз!

```
#emerge kde
```

У меня все компилится тока постоянно пишет:

```
rm: cannot remove ', : Invalid argument
```

 :Question:   Я что то не то делаю?

----------

## Zoltan

Это глюки kde/qt программ sandbox. Такое сообщение выдает 

```
rm -f ""
```

 когда его запускают в sandbox (в нормальном режиме он не пишет ничего). Бага на это уже есть, и вроде как багфикс, только его пока тестируют. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32238.

----------

## Rasputin

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> Это глюки kde/qt программ sandbox. Такое сообщение выдает 
> 
> ```
> rm -f ""
> ```
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:   Thanks 2 Zoltan!

----------

## sickworm

Тем не менее все компилится нормально  :Smile: 

----------

